# ICS Problem win2k prof.



## JoMai (8. August 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk aus 2 Rechnern, beide win2k prof.
Die Internetverbindungsfreigabe funktioniert eigentlich, das einzige Problem ist, dass auf dem Clientrechner manche Homepages nicht aufrufbar sind. (z.b. web.de, google, ebay). Als Browser wird der IE 6 genutzt. Ich habe auch schon mittels drtcp und tuneup versucht die MTU size auf 1492 zu setzen, da dies anscheinend das Problem beheben soll.
Leider waren bisher alle Versuche erfolglos.

Im Vorraus schonmal Danke für Eure Hilfe

gruß JoMai


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

Also einige Seiten kannst du erreichen und einige nicht?
Wie sieht es von dem Anderem PC aus?
Kannst du die Server anpingen?
Kannst du die Seiten über die IP erreichen?
Firewall am laufen?
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoMai (9. August 2003)

also der server erreich alle seiten.
server anpingen kann ich.
seiten über ip erreichen nicht.
Firewall hab ich keine.


----------



## Sinac (9. August 2003)

Wenn du die Seiten über die IPs erreichst und über die
Domains nicht, stimmt was mit deinem DNS nicht.


----------



## JoMai (10. August 2003)

"Wenn du die Seiten über die IPs erreichst und über die
Domains nicht, stimmt was mit deinem DNS nicht."

"seiten über ip erreichen nicht" : ich erreiche die seiten aber über die IPs nicht.

Gruß JoMai


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Das anpingen, klappt das von dem Client?


----------



## JoMai (10. August 2003)

ja anpingen geht.

(P.S.: ich fahr jetzt in Urlaub, kann also ein paar tage nicht antworten *g*)

Gruß JoMai


----------

